# Southampton DUK Voluntary Group - 7th November 2011



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2011)

There is a meeting of the Southampton Diabetes UK voluntary group taking place on 7th November 2011, starting at 7pm and ending at 9pm. Venue is:

Christ the King Catholic Church Hall, 
Commercial Street,
Bitterne,
Southampton.
SO18 6AP.    

Guest speaker on the night will be Dr Mayank Patel, who will be giving a consultant's view of diabetes - should be interesting to hear things from the other side of the fence! 

I'm hoping to be there, so it would be great if anyone else in the area could come along


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 17, 2011)

Northerner said:


> There is a meeting of the Southampton Diabetes UK voluntary group taking place on 7th November 2011, starting at 7pm and ending at 9pm. Venue is:
> 
> Christ the King Catholic Church Hall,
> Commercial Street,
> ...




In my diary...hope to see you there


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> In my diary...hope to see you there



Excellent Phil!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Have a good night !!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

Just giving this a bump!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

The event went well - very well attended, probably 30+ people. The talk from the consultant was interesting, covering diabetes from A-Z. There were a few things that I felt like jumping in on, but probably not the appropriate time. Different from the forum meets in that most of the time was taken up with the talk, so not a lot of time to interact with people. I managed to get a good plug in for the forum, so hopefully some of the people will join up! 

I had an opportunity at the end to thank the DSN who had helped me in hospital when I was diagnosed - hadn't seen her since, so it was really nice to see her there!


----------



## am64 (Nov 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I had an opportunity at the end to thank the DSN who had helped me in hospital when I was diagnosed - hadn't seen her since, so it was really nice to see her there!



thats so nice northe ...not often we can catch up with those who made a difference x ..cant make the london meet ...working .. but have a pint on me


----------



## heasandford (Nov 7, 2011)

How did I miss this?? - have you been to them before?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

heasandford said:


> How did I miss this?? - have you been to them before?



No, this was the first one I've attended. I'm hoping to try and get things publicised more - I had a bit of a battle trying to find out about this one! The next one is 12th December - I'll put up another thread about it


----------

